# [wifi] se connecter à un hotspot

## Biloute

Savez-vous comment on se connecte à un hotspot.

Se qu'il se passe avec windows c'est que une fois connecté à un hotspot (par exemple chez NeufWifi), on ouvre le navigateur internet et automatiquement apparait la page web permettant de se faire accepter par le hotspot.

Le problème avec gento est que le navigateur n'ouvre pas cette page web impossible donc de surfer.

Qu'est-ce qu'il doit manquer?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

je suppose que c'est une histoire de nameserver dans /etc/resolv.conf. Je pense que tant que t'es pas authentifié, les résolutions DNS pointent toutes vers la page d'identification. Mais si t'as un serveur DNS autre que le hotspot dans ton fichier resolv, tu ne sera pas automatiquement redirigé vers cette page.

Vérifie que ton serveur DNS est bien le hotspot.

PS : Ceci n'est qu'une supposition, j'ai pas de hotspot sous la main pour tester...

EDIT : Bon je viens de tester avec un HotSpot de l'université, je suis redirigé vers la page d'identification mais à priori c'est pas une histoire de DNS.

----------

## Biloute

Alors j'ai fait un essai : sous windows, j'ai copié l'adresse web sur une clé USB.

Je reboot sur Gentoo et j'ouvre le navigateur avec la même adresse. La page s'affiche, je clique sur se connecter.

J'ai une page blanche avec le sablier qui ne se termine jamais.

Je me demande si ça ne vient pas du cryptage?

Je vais donner le .config de mon kernel.

----------

## kernelsensei

mh, je ne pense pas que ça soit une histoire de crypto. L'ideal serait de capturer le trafic réseau entre ton PC et le Hotspot pour voir ce qui se passe.

T'as essayé avec différents navigateurs ? Pas de Javascript de bloqué ?

----------

